# Weitere CTF Termine in Schleswig-Holstein



## schraeuble (16. Februar 2005)

Die CTF's (Crosscountry Tourenfahren) erfreuen sich immer mehr Beliebtheit hier in Schleswig-Holstein und HH. Die Starterzahlen liegen zwischen 60 und 100 Leuten, Tendenz steigend !

Info's der Veranstaltungen unter Termine 2005


----------



## edvars (16. Februar 2005)

Danke dir,

Ich habe noch ein par link's zu verschiedene renn veranstaltungen in Dänemark,  wo die "renndichte" grosser ist als in Norddeutschland. Viele von die rennen befindet sich nicht weit von Hamburg. Für die meisten rennen in Dänemark braucht man eine Licens, oft kann man ein eintaglicens
kaufen(wegen versicherung). Bei UCI rennen gibt's seperate regeln. 

Erstmahl die Amatuerkalender

http://www.dcu-cykling.dk/index.php?p=dcu/motion/kalender.php

Verschidene MTB, Marathon und Cyclocross rennen, einige haben UCI status.

http://www.mtb-cross.dk/

Hier Strassenrennen.

http://www.dcu-cykling.dk/index.php?p=dcu/kalender/kalender.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schraeuble (17. Februar 2005)

Das ist ja richtig nett, wir fahren zwar nicht oft in Dänemark oben, aber es reizt schon immer mal wieder. Für uns sind ehr Marathon Veranstaltungen von Interesse, bzw. sowas ähnliches wie dieser Grenze-Löpet in Rodekro, das ist ja irgendwie ein Mischmasch aus Marathon mit Zeitwertung und CTF (Cross-Countrytourenfahren ohne Zeitwertung).   
Und wie wir festgestellt haben gibt es da bei euch im Winter ziemlich viele Veranstaltungen. Sind das eigentlich Rennen bei euch oder ehr sowas ähnliches wie bei uns die CTF's ? 

Für uns wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen, wie die Unterschiede zwischen den Veranstaltungen sind. Wir sind ja diesen Grenze Löpet mal mitgefahren, erst wurde in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen Gruppen geführt, ob schnell, mittel oder langsam bis zum ersten Versorgungspunkt und von dort aus hörte die Führung der Gruppen dann auf und die Strecke war dann ausgeschildert und trotzdem gab es eine Zeitwertung. Irgendwie verstehé ich das nicht so, was das für einen sinn macht ? 
Vielleicht kannst du mich ja ein bisschen aufklären, das wäre nett...

Gruß aus Kiel
Schraeuble


----------



## edvars (17. Februar 2005)

schraeuble schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja richtig nett, wir fahren zwar nicht oft in Dänemark oben, aber es reizt schon immer mal wieder. Für uns sind ehr Marathon Veranstaltungen von Interesse, bzw. sowas ähnliches wie dieser Grenze-Löpet in Rodekro, das ist ja irgendwie ein Mischmasch aus Marathon mit Zeitwertung und CTF (Cross-Countrytourenfahren ohne Zeitwertung).
> Und wie wir festgestellt haben gibt es da bei euch im Winter ziemlich viele Veranstaltungen. Sind das eigentlich Rennen bei euch oder ehr sowas ähnliches wie bei uns die CTF's ?
> 
> Für uns wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen, wie die Unterschiede zwischen den Veranstaltungen sind. Wir sind ja diesen Grenze Löpet mal mitgefahren, erst wurde in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen Gruppen geführt, ob schnell, mittel oder langsam bis zum ersten Versorgungspunkt und von dort aus hörte die Führung der Gruppen dann auf und die Strecke war dann ausgeschildert und trotzdem gab es eine Zeitwertung. Irgendwie verstehé ich das nicht so, was das für einen sinn macht ?
> ...



Ich denke mir das Grenzelöbet ist eine kleine Vereinsrennen eher in richtung CTF,  an die verplegeungs stellen wird traktiert mit Kuchen Tee und Kaffe, hört sich nicht so rennmässig an 

Was man bei Grenzelöbet da gemacht haben kann ich dir echt nicht sagen,  aber hat man nicht das rennen in zwei gruppen eingeteilt, so das eine gruppe
sind die 33 Km gefahren und die andere die 75 Km?. oder villeicht nach Licenstype(leistung(gibt A,B und Sportslicens). 

Ich bin gerade dabei mich schlau zu machen in die Dänische Licensregelen, werde die posten sobald ich mehr übers tema wissen. So in die richtung, was
braucht man für licensen um in die verschidene klassen zu fahren. Aber eigenlich gibts genug Rennen dort die man "ohne" fahren kanst.

Morten.


----------



## edvars (21. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht wegen die Dänische Licens regeln, Erstmal soll ich vielleicht erzählen das die meisten DCU rennen, auch eine Hobby klasse haben, für fahrer ohne Licens.

Wenn man mit die schnellere klassen fahren willst, bracht man eine Sportslicens(30  pr a), die reicht für die meisten MTB rennen. Alle fängt ihre Karrierre an in die Sportsklasse, dan sammelt man punkte, und ruckt dan nach oben in die klassen Senior B, Senior A. Bei eine UCI rennen ist Senior B und A von die Sportsklasse getrent.

Möchte man Strassenrennen fahren braucht man eine DCU licens, kostet 60  pro a, und kann auch benutzt werden für alle MTB rennen.

Bei die meisten licensrennen kan man auch eine eintags Licens kaufen(einfach anrufen und fragen).

Ist man einhaber von eine Deutsche BDR strassenlicens, kann man diese benutzen für alle rennen in Dänemark.

Wenn einige von euch lust haben, In einige Dänische rennen  zu teilnehmen stehe ich gerne zu verfügen mit meine Hilfe.

Grüsse

Morten.


----------



## schraeuble (1. März 2005)

Hey Morten,

dann ist das alles ähnlich gegliedert wie bei uns im BDR....
vielen Dank für deine Mühe...

gibt es ähnliche Veranstaltungen wie bei uns mit den RTF oder CTF's, also wo viele Teilnehmer auf der Strecke sind aber nicht auf Zeit fahren und dann für die gefahrende Strecke je nach Angebot Punkte dafür bekommen ?

Wenn ja, wo findet man bei euch einen Hinweis darauf auf welchen Seite...

schraeuble


----------

